# How do I get my 5.1 Logitech Z906 speakers working with the TV/Xbox/Wii?



## ZainyAntics

Just moved in with my cousin and I want my Z906 speakers to be the main sound system of the entertainment system. How would I go about doing so? How to get them working with the Xbox/TV or Wii?

Thanks guys!









Here's the specs of the speakers.

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=64882&vpn=980-000467&manufacture=Logitech&promoid=1359


----------



## astrallite

Use the toslink optical inputs.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*
> 
> Just moved in with my cousin and I want my Z906 speakers to be the main sound system of the entertainment system. How would I go about doing so? How to get them working with the Xbox/TV or Wii?
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the specs of the speakers.
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=64882&vpn=980-000467&manufacture=Logitech&promoid=1359


Some people might see that as a little complicated, but it's what I'd suggest:

Plug in all the connections to the TV, including audio.

Plug in a 3.5mm to stereo RCA adapter to your TV's headphone port.

Take RCA analog cables to the back of the Z906 sub, and leave the sub set on the input for that.

This way, whatever input you switch the TV to, it sends the audio signal to the speakers.

And you won't have to change audio input AND video input, just video.


----------



## mnkeyprince

i was bout to get those speakers, specifically because they have optical input

i think only the 360 slim has it though?

so if you have alot of other things, i suggest you output the tv sound (headphone jack) to the speakers then anything connected to your tv will have the sound go through the speakers though that does lose your 5.1 setup


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnkeyprince*
> 
> i was bout to get those speakers, specifically because they have optical input
> i think only the 360 slim has it though?
> so if you have alot of other things, i suggest you output the tv sound (headphone jack) to the speakers then anything connected to your tv will have the sound go through the speakers though that does lose your 5.1 setup


The 360 has optical output if you're using the cables that have HD component output.

But not on HDMI or VGA


----------



## astrallite

That's not true. I've used HDMI for video and optical for sound before on the 360 slim.


----------



## Sazexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrallite*
> 
> That's not true. I've used HDMI for video and optical for sound before on the 360 slim.


Maybe the newer ones can separate audio, but the original 360's using HDMI can't.

Unless you go through a AVR or something of the sort.


----------



## Niko-Time

I have an original xbox 360 and use a cheap splitter cable for video and optical which I purchased off ebay. Works great


----------



## anonymouse1234

This post is 3 years late but I should update the answers given here for cerca 2015 tv. There is no need to use a 3.5mm to RCA adapter as most televisions have optical audio output. Just plug in an optical cable to the optical audio output of the tv and the other end of the cable to the optical input of the logitech control unit. Make sure you switch the audio output of the tv to the optical output of the tv. This setting can be found in the audio setting menu of the tv.


----------



## anonymouse1234

This post is 3 years late but I should update the answers given here for cerca 2015 tv. There is no need to use a 3.5mm to RCA adapter as most televisions have optical audio output. Just plug in an optical cable to the optical audio output of the tv and the other end of the cable to the optical input of the logitech control unit. Make sure you switch the audio output of the tv to the optical output of the tv. This setting can be found in the audio setting menu of the tv.


----------



## mistersprinkles

As has been mentioned, connect ALL your gear to your TV via HDMI then use the TV's optical audio output and plug it into the speakers.


----------

